# Kyungdang Demonstration team



## Don Roley (Oct 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone here has any information on this group in South Korea that is trying to revive the ancient Korean martial arts. I have two tapes from Turtle Press that has their demonstration, but I do not know how to contact them.

Anything that can help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Don,

I wish I could help.  I have those tapes as well and would be interested in any information regarding this group as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 15, 2006)

A well-connected master in our system will be in town in a couple of weeks, I'll ask if he knows anything.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Brian and Don, 

I haven't seen the tapes.  Can I ask what they look like?

The demonstrations on the tapes, not the videocassettes themselves!

Jeff


----------



## Paul B (Oct 15, 2006)

Sure thing Don. It says that you can contact any Turtle Press authors by contacting Turtle Press..soo..

Turtle Press
403 Silas Deane Hwy
PO Box 290206
Wethersfield,CT 06129-0206

Phone # 1-880-778-8785

 

This is the Muye group,right? 

In that case: From all accounts they are *very *hard to get in touch with..but..

Dr. He Young Kimm in Louisiana would be the man to contact regarding a Master Lim,Dong Kyu. 

There is also a group called The Society for the Preservation of Muye 24,headed up by a Master Kim,Young Ho.  http://muye24ki.or.kr


----------



## Paul B (Oct 15, 2006)

Also found this group..it may help. :idunno:


----------



## mystic warrior (Oct 15, 2006)

that was really cool paul


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 16, 2006)

These are all great! They will help me a heck of a lot. My next step is to find one of the Korean students at the local university willing to write a letter for me.

Thanks for the help!:cheers:


----------



## Paul B (Oct 16, 2006)

Not a prob,Don. Please let me know what you find out,OK?:ultracool


----------

